# Homegrown Bacon Pics!



## Dino (Feb 7, 2013)

Post'em if you got them!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 7, 2013)

Love Bacon............................


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

PORK FAT RULES!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 7, 2013)

This just cruel....I mean I'm here sitting eating gold fish and Koolaid for breakfast and then boom that pops up on my screen


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea, I'm going to have to quit coming to this thread, it's makeing me real hungry.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Feb 8, 2013)

BACON IS MEAT CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Symphony (Feb 9, 2013)

All of you are missing the BACON EXPO in Iowa. Muwhahahaha.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 9, 2013)

NOW????? I'm getting my boots on........


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 9, 2013)

OMG thats the best  lookin bacon I've seen in a while!

I gotta learn how to raise a pig or.............or stop reading the pig post.............naw not gonna happen!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

How about some baby bacons still on the hoof.  (All my home grown stuff gets eaten first... rzzafriggen husband that actually wants to eat breakfast in the morning. Doesn't he know we just run on coffee until 11 or so)


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> How about some baby bacons still on the hoof.  (All my home grown stuff gets eaten first... rzzafriggen husband that actually wants to eat breakfast in the morning. Doesn't he know we just run on coffee until 11 or so)
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4150_11_petunias_piglet_chunk_at_2_weeks.jpg


*
That is very cute bacon!!!! *


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree. He's about a 500lb boar now and a PITA but when he was a baby he'd walk around until he found a sunny spot and then just go to sleep in it.  It was kind of like when chicks are walking around and suddenly have to fall down and take a nap.  He was named Chunk for a reason. One SOLID little bacon that grew into a very solid daddy bacon.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah it is!   
We have the room, I just need to learn more about it. We used to get fresh loin and sausage from a friend but they don't do it as much as they used to and all the bacon went into the sausage.  It was delicious, I miss it. It'd be nice to add pork to what we grow for ourselves. We don't even bother with store bought pork and the pics of that delicous lookin bacon are a prime example of why! Can't find anything that looks like that here in our stores!

SuburbanFarmchic- What breed is that? Tamworth?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Red wattle/Duroc cross. His great aunt was 100% Duroc and was a top fair winner. We bought her sister and she was our pig that survived the Valentines day barn fire and KEPT her pregnancy through it 2 yrs ago.  So this little guy was one big fat miracle.


----------



## Dino (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are a couple of our gilts when they were little weaners.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Yay!! More baby bacons!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the barn fire. Must've been awful!

He sure was a miracle! 

The 2 gilts are nice lookin too!


----------



## Dino (Feb 9, 2013)

Same gilts, pics from two weeks ago.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't really see the bacon in those shots.     But NICE shoulders on that one.   They sure get big fast.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2013)

Bacon here too and lots of it


----------



## fair weather chicken (Feb 9, 2013)

Royd that is one fine lookin fridge!!!!! we hope to have some of that this fall, pork, eggs ,chickens and our jersey steer LJ.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 10, 2013)

fair weather chicken said:
			
		

> *Royd that is one fine lookin fridge!!!!! *we hope to have some of that this fall, pork, eggs ,chickens and our jersey steer LJ.


*x2 * 

I plan to get a Duroc piglet this Spring (can't wait).
I was trying to decide between Tamworth and Duroc and chose Duroc because I read the Tamworths are a bit rough on the land with their rooting.
Anyway, I just want some homegrown bacon!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 10, 2013)

Dino said:
			
		

> http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh558/DADeacey/2013-02-04_12-30-46_257.jpg
> 
> http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh558/DADeacey/2013-02-04_12-30-30_116.jpg
> 
> Same gilts, pics from two weeks ago.


*
Didn't anyone tell that bacon on the left not to eat yellow snow!?!!? *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 10, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Bacon here too and lots of it
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_new_pig_pen_013.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_shop_001.jpg


*
This is SO awesome Royd. It is my goal to get my farm to THIS. *


----------



## secuono (Feb 10, 2013)

fair weather chicken said:
			
		

> BACON IS MEAT CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


Best stuff evar!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 11, 2013)

Whoo Hoo for those pics Royd! You are doing a great job up there!

For all of you out there on the edge of deciding 'To Do or Not to Do' raising your own bacon, get on & do it. You will NEVER go back to that store "stuff" again. 

Liz


----------

